
Show HN: Anybody caring to take this micro-process manager for a test ride? - tilt_error
https://github.com/FrodeRanders/muprocessmanager
======
tilt_error
This piece of code was part of a proof-of-concept.

I am curious as to whether the failure state model is sufficient and kindly
ask you to take a look.

